# panama city june grass



## phazon (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the june grass started in panama city yet?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep. It is gloming up the line on every cast.


----------



## phazon (Mar 20, 2009)

how long does it usually last im going to be down june 26


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Until August at least.


----------

